

Mars One finalist speaks out, says Dutch non-profit likely scamming its rubes - wrongc0ntinent
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/03/mars-one-finalist-speaks-out-says-dutch-non-profit-likely-scamming-its-rubes/

======
JoeAltmaier
Likely? Did anyone believe you can open-source a trip to Mars? Of course
they're scamming. The most that will come out of it is a reality TV show for
some badly-selected people in an RV in the wilderness, pretending to be on
Mars for a few months.

